# Ideas to keep wasps out of Fireplace vent



## jmon (Nov 5, 2012)

Even though it's off and won't be in use for the summer, I wouldn't cover or block it. Just my opinion. If you choose to cover it, I'm sure they sell covers for them at any rv or camper supply store.

I would put a clear screen around it to keep little pests away. Nothing fancy, just some screen and velcro. Then you can remove it easily come fall and put it back up after winter is over. Just an idea.

Others will be along with more suggestions/ideas.


----------



## chipmb2985 (Nov 28, 2014)

jmon said:


> Even though it's off and won't be in use for the summer, I wouldn't cover or block it. Just my opinion. If you choose to cover it, I'm sure they sell covers for them at any rv or camper supply store.
> 
> I would put a clear screen around it to keep little pests away. Nothing fancy, just some screen and velcro. Then you can remove it easily come fall and put it back up after winter is over. Just an idea.
> 
> Others will be along with more suggestions/ideas.


Screen on velcro is a great idea! Thanks.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

What type of fireplace is that, I have never seen one with a vent outside like that.


----------



## chipmb2985 (Nov 28, 2014)

It's a gas fireplace.


----------



## chipmb2985 (Nov 28, 2014)

Would it be a fire hazard to just cover the 5 circle holes on side with some kind of tape and take if off in the winter? 

I realized the only place they can fit and there's actually dead nest there.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Fire that little feller up occasionally and maybe they'll take the hint.


----------



## chipmb2985 (Nov 28, 2014)

LOL I've done that before and they fly out and just come back when it's off. They are persistent.


----------



## Gustavas (Oct 4, 2014)

they always amaze me where they can build nests at.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

What's in Paper Wasp spit? Beats me, but their paper won't burn when torched. Would make a good light weight fire retardant material.


----------

